# para armar un panel de 2500 leds a 220V



## lucassonido (May 21, 2008)

Hola a todos. queria ver si alguin me puede ayudar con este tema.
tengo que armar un panel de 2500 leds a 220v.
los datos de los leds son:

Tensión de alimentación (Tipica)	3,4 V
Tensión de alimentación (Máxima)	4,0 V
Corriente de alimentación (Tipica)	50 mA
Potencia Tipica	0,17 Watts
Intensidad Luminosa en Lumens	7.800 mlm
Intensidad Luminosa en Candelas	12.000 mcd
Apertura del as	35 ~ 40º
Temperatura del Color	3000K+
Tipo de lente	Water Clear
Formato	Piraña


----------



## Audiorythmics (May 21, 2008)

y se me ocurre que podes armar packs de 55 leds en serie (62x3.5v=217v) y cada uno de estos packs en paralelo.

para q necesitas tanta cantidad de leds ? capaz se me ocurra otra cosa,


saludos


----------



## santiago (May 21, 2008)

de acuerdo con audioritmics pero el calculo hacelo para 220v por lo menos, ya que la linea SIEMPRE tiene fructuaciones en su voltage

saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 21, 2008)

Aca se hablo largo y tendido del tema. de 500 led a 220v, distintos tipos de fuente.
Recuerda que 220v es en alterna, en continua se va como a 320v OJO. Saludos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/500-leds-10-mm-blancos-220v-7522/


----------



## elaficionado (May 21, 2008)

Hola.
Mira este circuito.
C1=C2=220uF / 200V  ó 330uF / 200V
10 Resistores de 150 ohm /0.5W
20 resistores de 220 ohm /0.5W  
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lucassonido (May 22, 2008)

gracias por las respuestas! estudio cine, estoy por terminar la carrera y estoy armando paneles para remplasar las luces de tugteno que consumen mucho y se queman mucho mas rapido que los leds. lo importante de el panel que la corriente sea continua asi no se ve el fliqueo en la camara. 

voy a probar con el circuito del aficionado. tenia pensado hacer uno asi pero sin capasitores . no se bien como es el tema de que aumenta el voltaje cuando pasas de alterna a continua.

pd. adelante del circuito si le pongo un dimer puedo variar la intencidad? ya probe armando un PWM pero cuando vajo la intencidad se nota el fliqueo


----------



## elaficionado (May 22, 2008)

Hola.
El circuito fue diseñado tomando en cuenta el voltaje de pico que se obtiene cuando pasas de alterna a continua.
Sobre el Dimmer, creo que puede funcionar, ya que el circuito es prácticamente resistivo.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nilfred (May 22, 2008)

Son 425W efectivos, 19500 lm
28 columnas a 50mA c/u son 1.4A
Los 1N4007 de 1A van a arder
El divisor resistivo no le veo razón de ser
Para la módica fortuna que hay en LEDs, se justifica una fuente mas elaborada regulada y estabilizada, si en vez de 220 entran 240 ¿Que hacemos?
Otro tema: ¿Y la disipación de calor?
Te dejo unos links para entretenerte mientras preparo algo:
Iluminación con Lámparas de LEDs
Enlux Lighting


----------



## elaficionado (May 22, 2008)

Hola Nilfred.
Gracias por hacer notar la torpeza de mi parte de poner ese diodo, ya lo edité, si pequé por omisión, ahora peco por exceso.
Si el voltaje se eleva a 240V , el fusible hace pum (no es lo mejor, para eso está)
El divisor de voltaje es solo una mala costumbre que tengo, cuando pongo en serie dos condensadores que estarán conectado al voltaje de línea, me aseguro que cada condensador va a estar al mismo potencial.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nilfred (May 23, 2008)

En el esquema no se nota, pero los condensadores de 330µF 200v son unos TRONCOS enormes, al sacarle 50mA el VrippleP-P se hace 2v, no te digo que pasa al sacarle 1.4A porque no hace falta calcular.

La premisa es que todo regulador de tensión puede usarse como regulador de corriente.
Dame entonces el regulador mas barato: 78L05
Y un balance entre precio y eficiencia sería el: LM317L
Mi idea es colocar el regulador en vez de las resistencias para obtener un margen de error de 40v en la tensión de entrada a costa de 5v en la salida.

Ahora el problema que persiste es ese Vripple, por el consumo; date cuenta que estas pidiendo una fuente de 425W que no es chico pleito. La solución mas "simple" que se me ocurre es aplicar "Active CCM Boost PFC" elevando la tensión de entrada a 400v, disminuyendo el tamaño de los capacitores y de esa tensión regulada colgar los LEDs.


----------



## elaficionado (May 23, 2008)

Hola.
Cada recuadro en rojo representa 5 columnas de 83 LEDs en serie, y el recuadro azul representa 5 columnas  de 84 LEDs en serie.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nilfred (May 23, 2008)

Epa, para 50mA la resistencia del LM317LZ (100mA) debe ser 24Ω 65mW.
Con 5Ω ⅓W se obtienen 250mA 313mW y va el LM317T de 1.5A.

Entiendo lo que queres hacer, poner en paralelo 5 tiras de LED, el problema con tantos LEDs en serie es la variación de la tensión Vo suele ser del 16,6% (Fuente Pág 1), es entonces imposible encontrar 5 tiras con un Vo similar para ponerlas en paralelo.
Una brillará mas que las demás, se quemará, acto seguido se queman las otras 4 por el exceso de corriente.

Un regulador por tira está bien, c/u de esos LED ¿Cuanto sale? $2,00 ARS al menos, el regulador, LM317L, esta costando $0,70 ARS y necesitas 30. El 78L05 en cambio sale $0,40 ARS.

¿Como va el Vripple del condensador de 330µF? ¿Con 84 LEDs queda dentro del marco de regulación del LM317? Calcule que hacen falta 10 pares de condensadores de 330µF 200v para tener un Vripple decente.

VrippleP-P = 1.4A / ( 2 × 50Hz × 0.00033F ) = 42.42
Vrms ripple = 42.42 / ( 2 × 3² ) = 12.25

Respecto al dimming, bajar la tensión o la corriente puede hacer que te varíe el color (Fuente Pág 8), que la cámara se sincroniza con el momento en que el LED esta apagado usando PWM, es una de las leyes de Murphy. La solución puede ser encender las tiras individualmente, como en el caso actual tendrías 30 niveles de brillo. Solo restaría distribuir estas tiras y agregar al circuito 30 sendos interruptores. Si el control de brillo es remoto, avisá y lo pensamos un poco mas.

5Ω no existe, hay 5.1Ω y 4.7Ω. Se filtró en el gráfico un 1N4007 fantasma.


----------



## elaficionado (May 23, 2008)

Hola.
Cada LM317 está configurado para excitar 5 columnas, que vienen hacer 0.25A ó 250mA.
Sobre la resistencia de 5 ohm, puede ser 5.1 ohm, puede ser 2.2+2.7. (Esas son trivialidades, cuando se quiere se puede.)
Sobre tus 240V su valor pico es de 339V aprox. las suna de voltajes de los led es de 300V aprox. , si restas 339-300= 39V. 
Suponiendo que lo 39V caen en LM317, la potencia que disipa es de 39V x 0.25 casi 10W, el integrado es de 15W.
Puedes poner más codesadores, no está alimentando un LED, son 2500 LED, no te va a costa 1 Dolar.

Y sí todo sale mal, bueno me queda el fusible.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nilfred (May 24, 2008)

2.7 + 2.2 = 4.9 pero bueno, que se le va hacer.
Son 39v de diferencia de tensión de entrada y 42v de flikeo a 100Hz por los condensadores chicos.
10W va a requerir generoso disipador.

NO maestro, no, de ninguna manera se pueden poner mas condensadores. Cuando está descargado funciona como un cortocircuito, incluso así como está, a la larga va a quemar el puente, cualquiera sea la corriente que soporta el puente. Un NTC de 10Ω en serie con el fusible es la solución mas simple para proteger, el puente, de los condensadores en corto.

El fusible murió hace rato, FUSE RATED 250v × 1.6A = 400W, cuando solo de luz hay 425W, pérdidas por disipación hay 50W y falta calcular la corriente de carga de los condensadores (in-rush current).

En fin: Una fuente regulada y estabilizada de 500W no te va a salir 2 dólares.


----------



## elaficionado (May 24, 2008)

Hola lucassonido.
Haz este circuito para cada recuadro (rojo representa 5 columnas de 83 LEDs en serie, y el recuadro azul representa 5 columnas de 84 LEDs en serie). 
Chao.
elaficionado.
_______________________
Dejé los diodos de 3A, no vaya ser que haya una lluvia de meteoros de Kriptón (kriptonita verde) y tus LEDs cambien de blanco a verde, pero usa 1N4007, y si te es muy difícil conseguir 5 ohm, depués de pensar mucho, me iluminé y lo encontré, usa dos resistores de 10 ohm en paralelo.
Y si este circuito es inviable, no te preocupes, con un circuito de 2 dolares o dos lo que sea, puedes construir el circuito de tus LEDs, por supuesto, espero que publiques el circuito cuando lo hayas terminado, para aprender.


----------



## lucassonido (May 24, 2008)

gracias de nuevo, estuve pensando, si el panel lo enchufo en un estabilizador para que tenga una tensión de entrada pareja (220v).
igual al estar 90 leds en serie (90 x 3,5v) 315v y si tengo picos de tensión, al ser 90 leds en serie aguantan 45v mas, ya que cada led puede aguantar hasta 4v.
ya hice antes un circuito chico a 12v y lo prove con un pwm y se veia el flikeo, por que uso camara de 35mm ,no digital .


----------



## manu_argue (May 24, 2008)

Hola.. encontre este circuito que capaz te pueda servir... quizas poniendo varias filas de leds en paralelo se puedan conseguir los 1000w reales... aunq serian como 1400 leds.
fijense si les puede servir y me ayudan de paso, q tambien ando en lo mismo.
saludos


----------



## elaficionado (May 24, 2008)

Hola.
Mira la propuesta de manu_argue, y analízala, parece bastante simple, piensa en hacerlo con 150V ó 200V en lugar de 48V.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## manu_argue (May 25, 2008)

Hola. aca encontre otro circuito de otro post posterior...
es similar al anterior que subi, quizas sirva...
si alguien puede decirme como hacer para lograr los 1000w, que tengo cambiar, le agradeceria
saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 6, 2008)

Volviendo al tema de los LM317, encontré una publicación de On-Semi de cómo drivear varias columnas de LEDs con un solo LM317: LED Constant Current Source Scheme (31Kb PDF)
Soluciona el problema que mencionaba donde si una columna se quemaba, las otras pasan a brillar más hasta quemarse.
Igual insisto que un LM317T por columna es lo ideal para este caso, por un tema de disipación de calor.


----------

